# Why did nobody tell us?



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 5, 2019)

Parked up at Cite Europe this morning having arrived late last night. We did some shopping and then had some brunch before setting off. Phill took the dogs for a walk whilst I cleared up and I noticed people walking past and smiling or laughing at the back of the van.

Luckily Phill walked round the back when he brought the dogs back and noticed the back locker door had sprung open again, revealing the case of beer he had put in there.

If I saw that I would have knocked on the door and mentioned it. Were all these people going to cheer as we drove off and scattered a lot of important kit behind us???☹


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 5, 2019)

That's the way it seems to be now  ☹


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2019)

One good thing is i have no outside lockers,seems a daft hing to me.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 5, 2019)

Have you checked that there's not one of them hill eagle immy grunts, hiding in there ?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 5, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Have you checked that there's not one of them hill eagle immy grunts, hiding in there ?


Hope so, I would let them out at the first  stop on the way to Spain.


----------



## QFour (Oct 5, 2019)

How would anyone know it had just sprung open. You may have left it open for a reason. I am afraid it’s upto you to walk round and check all is secure before you leave.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 5, 2019)

Why would anyone laugh at an open door? Probably the same people who find Johnathon Ross funny?


----------



## Wully (Oct 6, 2019)

Sharron I love your innocence. But it sounds a bit like you’ve let your guard down a wee tiny giant bit.  enjoy the beer


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Have you checked that there's not one of them hill eagle immy grunts, hiding in there ?


If there is they will end in the middle of nowhere in France, unless they hopped out at a Belgian Aire thinking they were at Toddington services on the M1.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

QFour said:


> How would anyone know it had just sprung open. You may have left it open for a reason. I am afraid it’s upto you to walk round and check all is secure before you leave.


That's a bit harsh. 

We might have just checked & then it sprang open. 

I would have mentioned it, but then I'm obviously more thoughtful.


----------



## redhand (Oct 6, 2019)

"sprung open again " quote do you mean your door does this often


----------



## Adam1984 (Oct 6, 2019)

I once stopped a guy because his petrol cap was still on the roof of his car, he just looked at me like I was an idiot and drove off....

I completely get why people don’t tell others things.


----------



## QFour (Oct 6, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> 
> We might have just checked & then it sprang open.
> 
> I would have mentioned it, but then I'm obviously more thoughtful.



But how do you know it hadn’t been left open intentionally. You could walk round the site we are on endlessly telling people they have left the door open or the garage door open. Perhaps if they have a faulty catch they should do something about it.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

QFour said:


> But how do you know it hadn’t been left open intentionally.



That's the whole point here. Some people are thoughtful and some are 'not my problem' types. 

You seem to be in the second lot not the first. 

I'm in the first & would have politely pointed it out. It would have done no harm.


----------



## n brown (Oct 6, 2019)

i recently drove off with a gas bottle stood on my back step, unsecured. luckily plenty of people let me know something was up ! 
here's a nice clip


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 6, 2019)

Persistance.

Just because the world has its fair share of a-holes doesn't mean we should all stop being thoughtful towards others.

It's easy to say 'I won't bother doing THAT again!' after you kindly point out something like the above and the person you're telling is less that grateful, or even downright rude, but there are many other people who wouldn't react like that and *would* be grateful for being told. I would always stop and point out something like the above. Isn't there a saying that you should treat people the way you would like to be treated yourself? 

If we all started behaving like selfish a-holes overnight just because we run into one or two d*ckheads in life and get a few knockbacks, then the world ends up going to hell in a handcart. Oh, wait a minute... isn't that's what's happening already, or at least what many people constantly complain is happening - including quite a few on this forum?! 

Careful, or you'll all end up being as grumpy as Wooie... sorry, Wooie!    

Kindness is a commodity you can't buy, and it's what constitutes being a decent human being, imho.

Seems to me there's a fair mix of both kind people and selfish a-holes on the forum -  not complaining, that's exactly as it should be. In here is just a reflection of the real world, and we can't all love one another all the time...!


----------



## harrow (Oct 6, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Persistance.
> 
> Just because the world has its fair share of a-holes doesn't mean we should all stop being thoughtful towards others.
> 
> ...







Calm Down Dear


----------



## izwozral (Oct 6, 2019)

Well said Marie. For me it isn't the fact that no one bothered to tell Sharon her door was open, although it would be different if she was about to drive off, it is the fact that people thought it funny. Maybe they are blessed in that all small things in life are amusing to them or it could just be that they are brainless twerps who get a kick out of someones else's misfortune?

Now about to open all the cupboard doors in the kitchen and on wardrobes and sideboards, plus room doors. I really really want to find it rib ticklingly funny.

Nope, nairy a titter passed my lips


----------



## Caz (Oct 6, 2019)

I would have thought it had been left open deliberately to get at the booze and would have laughed at the idea of having a mobile bar in the boot.

Wouldn't have entered my head that it had sprung open of its own volition and you needed to be told. Sorry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 6, 2019)

I Would have just pinched the beer 



When we were at Oxford a Hymer camped next to us had gone off and left his side hatch open, I didn't want to close it in case there was a reason for him leaving it but I saw him and told him he had left it open, he didn't even say thank you, he just walked off back to his van while his Wife just stood there listening to the music


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

n brown said:


> i recently drove off with a gas bottle stood on my back step, unsecured. luckily plenty of people let me know something was up !
> here's a nice clip


Oh that made my day!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I Would have just pinched the beer
> View attachment 73896
> 
> When we were at Oxford a Hymer camped next to us had gone off and left his side hatch open, I didn't want to close it in case there was a reason for him leaving it but I saw him and told him he had left it open, he didn't even say thank you, he just walked off back to his van while his Wife just stood there listening to the music


I probably would have called him a tosser, but being deaf I'm always getting told off for not hearing people say thank you.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2019)

Caz said:


> I would have thought it had been left open deliberately to get at the booze and would have laughed at the idea of having a mobile bar in the boot.
> 
> Wouldn't have entered my head that it had sprung open of its own volition and you needed to be told. Sorry.


I can understand that but it was morning (a bit early) and in Cite Europe aire (a bit dodgy)  to be either drinking or leaving a locker open and unattended.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 6, 2019)

Might be worth knowing ;
Cite Europe isn't actually an aire its just a carpark area for Motorhomes, and the
nearby Police station is a Police barracks or lodgings, and not used much from
what I could see when walking past.
There's a borne at the Carrefour Fuel Station 200m distant.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 6, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Hope so, I would let them out at the first  stop on the way to Spain.


ok nice to see you at lincoln and peterborough  ok.pj


----------



## mid4did (Oct 6, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Why would anyone laugh at an open door? Probably the same people who find Johnathon Ross funny?


More than that surely


----------



## Private (Oct 6, 2019)

I find the French people very helpful and most willing to help prevent bad incidents occurring.


Caz said:


> I would have thought it had been left open deliberately to get at the booze and would have laughed at the idea of having a mobile bar in the boot.
> 
> Wouldn't have entered my head that it had sprung open of its own volition and you needed to be told. Sorry.



My thoughts too. 
Laughing at the beer & English stereotype in the thought it was known the door was open?

Also the French are much, much more proactive than the English in preventing people having mishaps by intervening when possible. 

If it was definitely French people smiling I'm sure they thought they were smiling with you, not at you.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 6, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I can understand that but it was morning (a bit early) and in Cite Europe aire (a bit dodgy)  to be either drinking or leaving a locker open and unattended.



Don't understand 'a bit early' to be drinking? Have you never tried a spot of Baileys in your porridge or a glug of whisky in the morning coffee? Kick starts the day!


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 6, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Don't understand 'a bit early' to be drinking? Have you never tried a spot of Baileys in your porridge or a glug of whisky in the morning coffee? Kick starts the day!


Obviously not been to a meet


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 6, 2019)

Perhaps they were surprised that anyone bothered taking beer back to  the UK
these days, taking account of current exchange rates and common enough special offers.
The days of overloaded belly scraping Transit vans are long gone it seems.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 7, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Might be worth knowing ;
> Cite Europe isn't actually an aire its just a carpark area for Motorhomes, and the
> nearby Police station is a Police barracks or lodgings, and not used much from
> what I could see when walking past.
> There's a borne at the Carrefour Fuel Station 200m distant.


We have stayed there many times now. 2 years ago it was closed for an outdoor event and we spent the night directly opposite the police station/barracks and there were comings and goings all the time. 
Still a few migrants wandering around and checking out the vans. The wooded area to the side has been cleared now with no bushes to hide in, so it feels a lot safer. 
We always get a late train & stop there when we arrive & also before we get an early train back on the Sunday morning. 
We have on board migrant deterrents called Sparky & Harry.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Police Barracks/Station/Lodgings or whatever, varies in activity levels, I stop
for up to 3 nights there (I visit someone near Calais) at times it seems abandoned
at other times a bit of coming and going, possibly depends on activities going on in
the area. No sign of any migrants early this year, but it's never really been a problem
in my experience sure they would wander around eyeing up vehicles, but apart from
one incident of half heartedly trying a caravan door and one of another character launching
himself under a coach, I've not witnessed any other notable incidents.
I'm certain the vast majority do not want petty criminal records for theft or violence
directed towards tourists and public, and bikes being nicked at nearby aires could be
down to anyone, locals or even fellow M/homers! Strangely I don't know of anyone's
bike going missing at Cite Europe, where you might expect the opposite.

The situation has similarities with 'gassing' incidents, more in the imagination than the
reality as far as M/homers are concerned.


----------



## witzend (Oct 7, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Why did nobody tell us?


Very likely the language barrier I,ve many times tried to tell Foriners things with great difficulty so usualy don,t bother.


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 7, 2019)

I have told vanners that they have left keys in the door locks, lights on  , awning lights on  cassette locker door open roof lights open and aerials up when driving off,  Just courtesy really, lockers open could be intentional so would have to  assess that one if I saw it ?


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Oct 7, 2019)

Along the same lines.
I was out at around 1.30am walking my dog, when I came across a car with it's boot & passenger door open.
It had started raining & I decided to knock on the house door to alert them, the man of the house opened the door a crack & I told him about his car, honestly, the look of relief on his face let me know that I'd done the right thing.
He rushed out & shut the car up, then called me back & gave me a bottle of wine!

So it's always worth doing what you hope others would do for you.

Phill


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Although you can't beat the look of relief when you shout at someone
to stop when they're just about to pull away still attached to the EHU.
Or similar, but with the steadies down.
Most rooftop Sat. dishes are supposed to auto retract, haha alas not a certainty!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 7, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Don't understand 'a bit early' to be drinking? Have you never tried a spot of Baileys in your porridge or a glug of whisky in the morning coffee? Kick starts the day!


Yes noshing leke as droup of cofe in busmils to kis strs hic thee days burp.


----------



## QFour (Oct 7, 2019)

Jameson’s more like. Always remember going to a dinner party and the guests bought bottles of whiskey must be something to do with lack of grapes over there.


----------



## alcam (Oct 7, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> I have told vanners that they have left keys in the door locks, lights on  , awning lights on  cassette locker door open roof lights open and aerials up when driving off,  Just courtesy really, lockers open could be intentional so would have to  assess that one if I saw it ?


Was there anybody laughing about it ?


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd have liked to forewarned a member or 2 that the underpasses in Rouen are
only intended for car height vehicles !!


----------



## silverweed (Oct 7, 2019)

I left mine open the other week and lost a hose, reel and a bag of assorted fitting. Most upset. I would have been more than grateful if someone had pointed it out to me


----------



## martinmartin (Oct 7, 2019)

I would of thought a case of beer prominent at the back of a GB motorhome in Calais would attract sneering from froggis in the light of Brexit maybe, in that its typically British behaviour. I maybe wrong but I  doubt it. Humer is borderline, the Japanese find blindness hilarious and l can sort of relate to that.


----------



## n brown (Oct 7, 2019)

silverweed said:


> I left mine open the other week and lost a hose, reel and a bag of assorted fitting. Most upset. I would have been more than grateful if someone had pointed it out to me


i would have , but i really needed that reel


----------



## QFour (Oct 8, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> I'd have liked to forewarned a member or 2 that the underpasses in Rouen are
> only intended for car height vehicles !!



There are enough signs about it perhaps you would have been better suggesting they got their eyes tested.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> I'd have liked to forewarned a member or 2 that the underpasses in Rouen are
> only intended for car height vehicles !!


Ouch - we still call it Ruin, sorry Carol


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 8, 2019)

QFour said:


> There are enough signs about it perhaps you would have been better suggesting they got their eyes tested.



To be fair though many people are very nervous, trepidatious shit scared call it what you will when driving in foreign
parts, noticing signs are often automatically secondary to what's happening immediately around them.
When I ride my motorbike I'm so concentrated in what's around me I often miss signs, especially on
dangerous crowded roads, staying alive is paramount I submit!. Rarely the case when in the car or van.

Mind you if you're  tall, you're more naturally predisposed to looking out for things likely to knock your block off!


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 8, 2019)

Some have a job taking this lot in at even 10mph!
2.9m height tunnel restriction has been overlooked by
1 or 2 M/homers


----------



## Beemer (Oct 9, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> If I saw that I would have knocked on the door and mentioned it. Were all these people going to cheer as we drove off and scattered a lot of important kit behind us???☹



Of course not Sharon.. they would have video'd it and put it on a social media site


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Wish some one had told me about these wee stowaways before we all went for
a 20 mile drive, Must have been a surprise to them !
I never suspected the existence of the nest just behind my front bumper.


I never


----------



## alcam (Oct 9, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Wish some one had told me about these wee stowaways before we all went for
> a 20 mile drive, Must have been a surprise to them !
> I never suspected the existence of the nest just behind my front bumper.
> View attachment 73931I never


You definitely need to get out more


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 9, 2019)

alcam said:


> You definitely need to get out more



No afraid not in the van in this country, 5 months in the winter 
in the big sur is quite enough. The van is for the birds in the 
summer!
And for the foxes, rabbits, moles, pheasants.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 9, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Wish some one had told me about these wee stowaways before we all went for
> a 20 mile drive, Must have been a surprise to them !
> I never suspected the existence of the nest just behind my front bumper.
> View attachment 73931I never


Is the van going cheap by any chance.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 9, 2019)

No not cheap Trev. but you can buy it on higher perches.


----------



## martinmartin (Oct 9, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Wish some one had told me about these wee stowaways before we all went for
> a 20 mile drive, Must have been a surprise to them !
> I never suspected the existence of the nest just behind my front bumper.
> View attachment 73931I never


They look like black bird chicks


----------



## izwozral (Oct 10, 2019)

It's a Swift surely?


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Robin chicks. They were just about ready to take flight and leave home,
it was the other 2 (not in pic) fluttering about that drew my attention.
I had gone for an Italian tune up or such just before an MOT 3 days
prior. I would have put the drive off if I'd been aware. That engine
is bloody noisy only just bearable in the cab, let alone right next to it.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 10, 2019)

martinmartin said:


> They look like black bird chicks



Robin and blackbird chicks do look similar gold/brown speckled, of course the blackbird is much larger,
difficult to judge size on the pic.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

Beemer said:


> Of course not Sharon.. they would have video'd it and put it on a social media site


I'm afraid you're probably spot on with that observation.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 11, 2019)

*News Flash*
As we left Veules Les Roses this morning a French car driver let us know we had left a roof vent open. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2019)

At least all the stuff is still in there.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 11, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> *News Flash*
> As we left Veules Les Roses this morning a French car driver let us know we had left a roof vent open.
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Interfering old sod has deprived lots of people extreme merriment and mirth, how very dare he.


----------



## iandsm (Oct 11, 2019)

QFour said:


> How would anyone know it had just sprung open. You may have left it open for a reason. I am afraid it’s upto you to walk round and check all is secure before you leave.





Sharon the Cat said:


> Parked up at Cite Europe this morning having arrived late last night. We did some shopping and then had some brunch before setting off. Phill took the dogs for a walk whilst I cleared up and I noticed people walking past and smiling or laughing at the back of the van.
> 
> Luckily Phill walked round the back when he brought the dogs back and noticed the back locker door had sprung open again, revealing the case of beer he had put in there.
> 
> If I saw that I would have knocked on the door and mentioned it. Were all these people going to cheer as we drove off and scattered a lot of important kit behind us???☹



They didn't tell you probably because they thought it had been left open intentionally. In any case you would not have driven off with it open as you would have seen it when you did a walk around check before you drove off and  even if you didn't do the walk around of you would have seen it open when looking in your wing mirrors just before you started moving wouldn't you.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 12, 2019)

iandsm said:


> They didn't tell you probably because they thought it had been left open intentionally. In any case you would not have driven off with it open as you would have seen it when you did a walk around check before you drove off and  even if you didn't do the walk around of you would have seen it open when looking in your wing mirrors just before you started moving wouldn't you.


But hard to see the back locker open in your wing mirrors!


----------



## iandsm (Oct 12, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> But hard to see the back locker open in your wing mirrors!


If your back locker door is at the back as in the boot of a car and therefore not visible in your wing mirrors then yes it would then difficult to see, however unless I missed something I don’t  know what Motorhome you have so I was assuming perhaps incorrectly, you were referring to a back locker which does in fact have the door in the rear sidewall as many do.  If that is the case, I apologise.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 12, 2019)

iandsm said:


> If your back locker door is at the back as in the boot of a car and therefore not visible in your wing mirrors then yes it would then difficult to see, however unless I missed something I don’t  know what Motorhome you have so I was assuming perhaps incorrectly, you were referring to a back locker which does in fact have the door in the rear sidewall as many do.  If that is the case, I apologise.


No problem at all. The previ


ous version of WC used to list your vehicle in your profile, but I'm not sure if it still does.
To me a door on the side = a side locker and a door at the back = a back locker. 
Our van even has a beer & wine cellar.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 12, 2019)

Aaaaaaah, now I know why those peeps were laughing.

It's the John Smiths Extra Smooth!!!!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 13, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Aaaaaaah, now I know why those peeps were laughing.
> 
> It's the John Smiths Extra Smooth!!!!


No silly, we keep that hidden in the cellar. It was all French stubbies, watering cans, hosepipes and adaptors in the back locker.


----------

